# My crappy music so far...



## Lamnidae (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is my youtube channel, listen and feel your ears bleed...

TheBinaryStorm

And yes the name sucks, i plan on changing it soon


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 10, 2011)

From what I hear, I think it's pretty good. You should take the "crappy" our of your title.


----------



## Cam (Jan 10, 2011)

First of all, if you _ever_ want to consider yourself a musician, then dont ever distribute anything of yours you consider 'crappy'

Have the patience to actually put effort into your songs


Im assuming your going after a hardstyle sound.

Not too bad, but it seems very stocky. It doesnt sound like you attempted to mix it at much. Did you customize any of the synths or pads? They sound just very plain. Good patches, but not used in the right manner.

You have the potential to good, I can see it, but you gotta work a little harder.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 10, 2011)

Cam said:


> First of all, if you _ever_ want to consider yourself a musician, then dont ever distribute anything of yours you consider 'crappy'
> 
> Have the patience to actually put effort into your songs


 
I'm assuming he means it always falls short of his expectations. Man I know that feeling :/ But hey, having high standards for yourself is a good thing, just don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

Never be ashamed of your work. Never apologize for your music. If you continue to shame yourself and apologize for what you consider shitty, people will believe it is.

From what I hear, it's not bad. Work harder, be patient, and you might just spit out something amazing (DON'T FORGET TO BELIEVE THAT IT IS).


----------



## Cam (Jan 10, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm assuming he means it always falls short of his expectations. Man I know that feeling :/ But hey, having high standards for yourself is a good thing, just don't be too hard on yourself.



Oh im too aware of that feeling. But you shouldnt release something that your arent quite finished with yet.


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 11, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm assuming he means it always falls short of his expectations. Man I know that feeling :/ But hey, having high standards for yourself is a good thing, just don't be too hard on yourself.


 
The music on that channel is generally old, I wrote and released it before I really started getting into electronic music, now whenever I start writing a song, i feel like crap and quit for the day :L I just can't get it right, ever :L


----------



## Namba (Jan 27, 2011)

what I've heard is pretty good, actually. Don't ever put yourself down, dude. That's the thing, you're always gonna be your biggest critic... you just got to learn to ignore yourself sometimes and just do it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 27, 2011)

You have to find the time that lets you pour what you want. I've always heard to wait until you feel a strong emotion, no matter what it is. If you feel very angry, in love, saddened, or anything, it somehow becomes easier to compose.


----------



## Namba (Jan 27, 2011)

Chyah, very true... though it sucks when you don't have access to your supplies and you forget what you wanted to do later... though almost always the idea comes back to me.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 28, 2011)

i think every musician here can relate with at least one thing said in this thread. rate 5 star general chicken thread


----------



## inc (Jan 28, 2011)

It's not bad, as been said before- you've got potential and there's nothing overly wrong. . I think you may need to invest in some new synths as I can clearly tell these are FL stock sounds. You levelling and mastering could you a pinch but apart from that, keep learning and I'm sure you'll blow my socks off in times to come. Just to say, your melodies were quite catchy so good job there. PM me if you need any help


----------

